# vertical conversion DOOR



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm converting my 20g High into a vertical tank for a pair of r.lamasi  I would really rather use glass than plexiglass. I would also prefer the door to hinge vertically and open like the doors on an exo-terra or zoo med tank. The research I've done seems to only show plexiglass doors used for a vertical door, and the glass always had hinges on the bottom so that door opened down like a flap. Is there a structural reason for this or can a living hinge/piano hinge be used somehow to make the glass hinged on the side? Any explanations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is an old post of how I used to do mine. I used plexi-glass at the time but you could do it with glass as well.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-viv-insert-updated-12-10-06-almost-done.html


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

DendroRachel said:


> I'm converting my 20g High into a vertical tank for a pair of r.lamasi  I would really rather use glass than plexiglass. I would also prefer the door to hinge vertically and open like the doors on an exo-terra or zoo med tank. The research I've done seems to only show plexiglass doors used for a vertical door, and the glass always had hinges on the bottom so that door opened down like a flap. Is there a structural reason for this or can a living hinge/piano hinge be used somehow to make the glass hinged on the side? Any explanations would be greatly appreciated


I would think when the hinge is on the bottom, most of the time the person will be holding onto the door or it would swing all the way and rest on itself or whatever the tank is on top of like these:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...tical-conversion-kits-10-18-20-gal-tanks.html

When the hinge(s) are on the side, the hinged holes of the glass would need to support the full weight of the entire door panel and whatever external load your hand puts into it.

It's easier to make a vertical open door as the rims of the tank wouldn't get in the way of the hinge.

Also, I think it's easier to cut or drill into plexi or lexan than glass and i would look into hinges for glass or plastic living hinge as Gary mentioned.

Even Exo Terra and Zoo Med don't use screw/bolt type hinges. Always plastic clamping rims and hinging that to the tank instead.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

AeroWRX - I wasn't planning on drilling the glass, just using a slip-in and silicone for extra support piano hinge ( pic from DB thread I found - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank-3d-background.html ). That's also the hinge that Gary1218 used BUT he used it with plexiglass which is lighter. Do you think this will work for the weight of glass? My door will be 11 3/8" (minus the width of the 1/8" hinge (plus the actual hinge rod... so 11 1/8"??? ) x about 16"


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I made a 40b vert with a door like you want. I used an acrylic piano hinge and epoxied it to the glass door with marine epoxy. 

See details here.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I did one. Just finished it yesterday...










I used this info... Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction

Seems to work pretty nice. Only thing I didn't do was the magnet for closing the door. I made the door frame so that it closes really snug. I am probably gonna put some Velcro or something on the lip to make certain it stays in place.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My vert door evolved little by little into a door with no obstructions into viewing the tank. You couldn't even tell there was a door on the tank 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/20739-evolution-vert-insert.html


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

love it gary! The door you've made is exactly what I'm hoping for! I found a good hinge online and ordered it. I don't have a saw so I'm drilling several holes across the top of my door and across the top of the bottom lip. I'll be covering it with the same screen netting I use to divide my substrates.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

For a door to swing open, you cut the rim of where the hinge (It must be a piano hinge for a swing open, or else the door will fall off easily) to meet the inside lip. Then silicone one half of the hinge to the outside rim, then silicone the other half to the glass. It will look like this. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/63488-40-gal-vert-kit-aaafrogs-com.html It's much harder than one that isn't swing open, so GL


----------

